# Cách Xử Lý Các Loại Nệm Bị Ướt Hiệu Quả



## lephuonguyen

Nệm là người bạn đồng hành không thể thiếu cho giấc ngủ ngon của mỗi người. Tuy nhiên, trong quá trình sử dụng nệm, nhiều gia đình sẽ khó tránh khỏi các trường hợp làm cho nệm bị ướt bởi các nguyên nhân sau: do trẻ em nghịch hoặc người lớn lỡ tay làm đổ nước lên nệm, do lúc ngủ mồ hôi tiết ra từ cơ thể làm ướt nệm hoặc các trường hợp gia đình có trẻ nhỏ thì việc tè dầm ra nệm là không tránh khỏi. Không ít các gia đình gặp các trường hợp này thường mang nệm ra phơi trực tiếp dưới ánh nắng mặt trời, tuy nhiên cách làm này sẽ khiến cho nệm của bạn nhanh hỏng và sẽ lưu lại mùi khó chịu khi nằm.

Hôm nay, Dunlopillovietnam.vn sẽ mách bạn cách xử lý các loại nệm bị ướt hiệu quả để cho nệm của bạn lúc nào cũng thơm tho sạch sẽ và không ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ bạn nhé. Mời bạn theo dõi bài viết dưới đây.






_Cách xử lý khi trẻ tè dầm lên nệm, làm cho nệm bị ướt _​
Nguyên tắc khi xử lý nệm bị ướt là thấm, lau, hút chất lỏng thấm vào nệm, sau đó làm khô nệm với hương thơm. Bạn nên sử dụng khăn khô đặt lên chỗ bị ướt và dùng tay ấn xuống để thấm nước vào khăn. Sau đó, hãy dùng một ít phấn rôm trẻ em để rắc lên nệm tạo mùi thơm dễ chịu, đánh bay mùi khó chịu. nếu cho bé nằm thì nên trải lên trên một tấm khăn khô.

*1. Đối với nệm bông ép*
Hãy dùng cồn 90 độ đổ đều lên chỗ bị ướt rồi đợi khoảng 1-2h sau để cồn bay hết hơi. Các mẹ có thể thấm hút hết chỗ nước mà bé tè rồi sau đó cho dung dịch tinh dầu lên và sấy nệm để giúp việc lau chùi thuận tiện, bạn nên mua tấm lót nệm lót dưới ga để khi bé tè thì bạn chỉ cần giặt ga và tấm lót sẽ dễ dàng hơn nhiều






_Lau, thấm hút vùng nệm chỗ bé tè bằng khăn mỏng_​
*2. Đối với nệm cao su*
Khi bé tè dầm ra nệm, các bà mẹ nên dùng một chiếc khăn mềm để thấm nước. Sau đó, cho hỗn hợp baking soda vào chỗ vùng nệm có nước tiểu để hút hết ẩm và phơi nệm ngoài không khí, lưu ý lựa chỗ có gió thoáng mát tránh lựa chỗ có ánh nắng gay gắt trực tiếp chiếu vào. Khi cảm thấy nệm đã khô ráo thì nên sử dụng máy hút bụi để hút sạch hỗn hợp baking soda. Đối với nệm cao su thì chúng ta tuyệt đồi không nên dùng bàn ủi(là) lâu trên nệm vì có thể khiến cao su nóng chảy.






_Rắc hỗn hợp baking soda vào chỗ vùng nệm có nước tiểu để hút hết ẩm_​
*3. Đối với nệm lò xo*
Trong quá trình sử dụng, bề mặt nệm là nơi trực tiếp hấp thụ mồ hôi từ cơ thể và đọng lại làm cho nệm ẩm ướt.  Bạn có thể sử dụng nước soda phun lên bề mặt nệm. Nước soda là một chất rắn màu trắng có dạng tinh thể, có tính kiềm nên khử sạch mồ hôi và vết bản rất tốt. Sau vài phút, bạn sử dụng máy hút bụi để làm khô nước soda trên bề mặt






_Dùng máy hút bụi làm khô nước soda trên nệm_​
Trong thời gian không sử dụng nệm, nên tháo tấm drap phủ trải giường ra cho thoáng, để bay hơi tự nhiên hoặc dùng quạt máy thổi trực tiếp vào bề mặt nệm bị ướt cho đến khi nệm khô ráo hoàn toàn

Trường hợp nếu nệm bị ướt khá nhiều và có mùi dai dẳng không hết, bên cạnh đó bạn cũng không có thời gian để làm sạch cũng như làm khô nệm. Hãy dùng dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm, thảm, sofa tận nhà của Dunlopillovietnam.vn. Chúng tôi sẽ vệ sinh tất tần tật cho chiếc nệm của bạn.

Bài viết trên đây, Dunlopillo đã hướng dẫn cho bạn cách xử lý các loại nệm bị ướt hiệu quả. Hy vọng bạn có thể áp dụng tại nhà để chiếc nệm của bạn luôn sạch sẽxử lý các loại nệm bị ướt hiệu quả. Hy vọng bạn có thể áp dụng tại nhà để chiếc nệm của bạn luôn sạch sẽ.


----------

